# Wagner..



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

Did anyone see that he went off today in the summer league.. scoring 35 points on 4 for 8 from downtown..
this kid is going to average 20 a game as a rookie.. the cavs will still lose a lot.. but hes a stud!!!
Diop also has been playin better now that hes in shape
what do yall think of wags??


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Where are you getting these stats from? They haven't put up the recap or the box score. Looks like Wagner got his points in garbage minutes as the Cavs lost to the Raptors 91-73....


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

it was on nba.com the box score wasnt up yet though


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Wagner*

I think summer leagues mean nothing! That being said, Allen Iverson and Dujuan Wagner are the same type of player. Dujuan does not have the quickness or imagination of Iverson, but he does understand what a good shot is earlier than AI ever did. I think it will be interesting to see if he can develop the in-between shots that Iverson now has to get over taller defenders.

Also, Iverson wasn't always as clutch as he is now. He has developed a killer instinct earlier than alot of guys. We will see if Wagner can do that. He will always score, but we will see if he is ever gets to be an effective player in the league.


----------



## Cavsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

give love to diop too. he had 8 points 14 boards and 11 blocked shots hows that for a defensive presence


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

wagner and Diop must have been the only players for the Cavs that showed up because they out up tremendous numbers but still lost by a ton.


----------



## Cavsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

have you seen their roster everyone is a rookie carlos boozer is not playing yet and mihm and jones are on the roster but not playing to give the most time to diop and wagner so even though they are loosing the cavs main goal was to get diop and wagner lots of minutes so they are accomplishing their goal and any way its just the SL so it don't really matter who wins or loses


----------



## Cavsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

heres who the cavs are playing with but scratch jones and mihm.

No. Player Pos. Ht. Wt. Birthdate Age College Pro. Exp. 
23 Matt Barnes F 6-7 235 3/9/80 22 UCLA '02 R 
17 Lubos Barton G-F 6-8 230 4/7/80 22 Valparaiso '02 R 
1 Carlos Boozer F 6-9 258 11/20/81 20 Duke '03 R 
52 DeSagana Diop C 7-0 300 1/30/82 20 Oak Hill Academy HS '01 1 
8 Theo Dixon G-F 6-6 210 8/19/78 23 Cleveland State '02 R 
13 Adam Harrington G 6-5 200 7/5/80 22 Auburn '02 R 
33 Jumaine Jones G-F 6-8 218 2/10/79 23 Georgia '01 3 
40 Lonnie Jones C 7-0 235 11/8/79 22 Ball State '02 R 
5 Sean Kennedy G 6-2 182 9/21/79 22 Marist '02 R 
6 Andre Laws G 6-1 190 9/20/80 21 San Diego '02 R 
4 Chris Mihm F-C 7-0 265 7/16/79 22 Texas '01 2 
41 Paul Shirley F 6-10 230 12/23/77 24 Iowa State '01 R 
2 Dajuan Wagner G 6-2 200 2/4/83 19 Memphis '05 R


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Toronto's roster isn't much to look at either.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Wagner is too short to play the big guard spot. He'll get eaten up when he has to try to defend a big guard.

There is only one Iverson and Wagner isn't going to be another Iverson type of #2 guard. He reminds me of Shawn Respert - too short and not enough PG skills.


----------



## Hawkeye Pierce (Jul 15, 2002)

wagner has got the beef that iverson doesnt though, so the bigger gurard will be taller but not always stronger.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

ouch! shawn respert? naaaaa, wags is a thousand times the ballhandler respert is and is a pretty creative player. respert was a shooting specialist who realized nba guards are much harder to shoot over than the kids at northwestern.


----------



## raptors32 (May 19, 2002)

Man, Wagner will succeed in the nba. More then people think anyways. Why?? because he's been groomed to play in the L. He can and probably will run the point. I watched him abit in college and he was running point when I saw, and he did an amazing job. This is only the first little stat (35 pts) in a list of many more to come.

If he's not on your team, diss his size. Say he can't play point, or is too short to play sg. Maybe it will fuel the fire, but I'd atleast give him his shot before he is made out to be "the next shawn respert" . He will be an allstar.


----------



## blove84 (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree...he will probably be the rookie of the year. He wiil get the most minutes out of any rookie...He will be an all-star, once he learns the ropes. He will never be like shawn respert, he is much stronger, a better ball-habdler, and a WAY better finisher. That is were he gets his comparison to Iverson, the way he finishes....I am going to love to see him and Iverson go at each other next year!!!!


----------



## Bean the pimp (Jul 15, 2002)

i say he gon lead the league in scoring his rookie year...........yes i said it first, mark my words


----------



## MG (Jul 16, 2002)

No doubt Wags and JWill shall both be on the all-rookie first team unless something really unexpected happens. Not a surprise since they were the only guards picked in the lottery and will both get alot of PT.

I wouldn't be shocked to see Wags lead the Cavs in scoring this year...almost expect it. Even so,,Cleveland does not have enough talent to even think about contending for a playoff spot even if they do keep Dre Miller.


----------



## Hawkeye Pierce (Jul 15, 2002)

ricky davis should lead the cavs in scoring if he gets the minutes, hes got 20ppg potential and he showed it at the end of last year.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He will score alot of points and his team will hate him and not win much. He reminds me of marbury.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Casey Jacobsen also scored 35 points in the Summer League. SL doesn't mean anything, I don't think he'll average 20 ppg as a Rookie. But I do think he'll get 16 or 17.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

From the looks of it, maybe I was hasty in saying another "Shawn Respert" type. 

It's just that the summer league is not the NBA and I don't put a lot of stock into what a player does in the SL unless he scores 35+ in every game - along with either a lot of assists or a lot of rebounds. I will wait and watch him during the season before I make any kind of judgment on his NBA IQ.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

The Bulls will regret taking Jay Williams over Wagner for the rest of their existance. Thats right this is a Sam Bowie instead of Jordan deal here. Believe that.:yes:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Fordy74 *
> The Bulls will regret taking Jay Williams over Wagner for the rest of their existance. Thats right this is a Sam Bowie instead of Jordan deal here. Believe that.:yes:


Why? Because Wagner scored 35 points in a summer league game that his team lost by 18 points? Remember, Kwame Brown dominated the summer league last year.....


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> 
> 
> Why? Because Wagner scored 35 points in a summer league game that his team lost by 18 points? Remember, Kwame Brown dominated the summer league last year.....


NO. Because he averaged 40 points a game against top notch NJ high school competition. Averaged over 20 PPG as a freshman in college playing out of position. Is a ton more explosive and talented than Williams. Williams wont be able to get away with all his fouling and all the other junk he got away with in college because college refs are on Duke and coach Krytscdjweskii nuts. Watch some Duke games on espn classic and watch how much Williams gets away with on defense. He is constantly bumping and hacking oppossing PG's. Its fair game now and we shall see how great Williams is out of his Duke uniform.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Fordy74 *
> 
> 
> NO. Because he averaged 40 points a game against top notch NJ high school competition. Averaged over 20 PPG as a freshman in college playing out of position. Is a ton more explosive and talented than Williams. Williams wont be able to get away with all his fouling and all the other junk he got away with in college because college refs are on Duke and coach Krytscdjweskii nuts. Watch some Duke games on espn classic and watch how much Williams gets away with on defense. He is constantly bumping and hacking oppossing PG's. Its fair game now and we shall see how great Williams is out of his Duke uniform.


Ok.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> NO. Because he averaged 40 points a game against top notch NJ high school competition. Averaged over 20 PPG as a freshman in college playing out of position. Is a ton more explosive and talented than Williams. Williams wont be able to get away with all his fouling and all the other junk he got away with in college because college refs are on Duke and coach Krytscdjweskii nuts. Watch some Duke games on espn classic and watch how much Williams gets away with on defense. He is constantly bumping and hacking oppossing PG's. Its fair game now and we shall see how great Williams is out of his Duke uniform.


As opposed to what? The matador defense played by Wagner his entire career? I mean, it isn't like he is having to guard Kobe or Tmac at the defensive end or anything......expending any defensive energy.

And make no mistake, The HUGE questionmark about whether or not he can play point guard remains. Sure he can score...but he will get eaten up at the 2 spot. Many NBA 2's are bigger stronger, and faster than any 1,2,3,4,5 or 6 he as ever played against. All a kobe or pierce or TMAC has to do is take little Juanny into the post and its over.


----------



## SMOOTH1 (Jul 16, 2002)

wagner has the potential to be a stud but like many said its a summer league game he did score 35 pts i saw the stats, but he took alot of shots(26) most people are taking 11-18 shots i hope he doesnt take that many shots in the remaining game the cavs need to see what other players can do as well wait until reg season and the he can take as many shots as he wants


----------



## raptors32 (May 19, 2002)

Yeah, it is only summer league. But if you've watched him in college and high school you know it wasn't a fluke game.

I'm with Fordy74, Wagner has the same circumstances coming out of college as MJ. Not to say he is the same player or even resmbles him, but there are so many people hatin on his game. If Wagner would have came out after high school he would have been no.1, but he didn't and went to college. College is a different game with the zone defence and some games constant full court press, and unless you play at Duke and have the green light anywhere within 50 ft. of the 3 point line your not going to shine as much. 

We all know people will keep hatin on him untill he does something in the L, so we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

How come evryone says he will get so much PT? If they don't get rid of Dre Miller he will be riding the pine. They have already said they will be resigning Ricky Davis. So that means he might end up being a backup. Backups don't score 20 points.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

So long as they get rid or Dre I see 15-18pts becuase right now its SL and when he has to play to point there are people who are bigger stronger and faster that I think will eat his lunch his rookie season. think about some of the PG's in the NBA. Glove,Kidd,TParker,Marbury, but I still think he'll start at PG and avg 15-18pts and about 5asts.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

_If_ they get rid of Dre. Just imagine if they keep Dre and then they get Lebron James.

PGre Miller/DaJuan Wagner
SG:Lebron James/Ricky Davis


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

4 guys who want to handle the ball all the time. they better trade for mark madsen so they will have someone to inbound it....


----------



## nolaman (Jul 17, 2002)

*Wagner and SL scoring.*

All you have to do is look at how a genuine NBA caliber player does in a SL game to put things in the right perspective. Both Corey Maggette and Bo Outlaw have had big games.

But I don't agree that you can't learn anything. If a player DOESNT perform against even this lesser competition, then you know that you have a problem. My Hornets know not to expect much from Kirk Hasslet, for example.

So I fully expected Wags to do this well, and if he's shooting a lot it's because the coaches want him to, not because he is selfish. He didn't take an excessive number of shots for Calipari at Memphis. Calipari was quoted as saying that he had to urge him to take a more active role.

He has his head on a lot straighter than most young stars. He chose to go to college when he could have gone lotto out of high school.


----------



## dirty bruce (Jul 19, 2002)

juanny = terry dehere


----------



## erickboy22 (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't kno about Terry Dehere but i think Wagner is going to be a very good player in the mold of AI ... We all heard the comparison by the media but I believe that he is going to be one the premier scorers in the league ... ESPN2 going to televise tmmw's game Clev vs Memphis @ 2pm/et ... i'm going to see if this guy is for real


----------

